# Kenosha, WI-Onyx Black F Good with all



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

FROM Susan Roberts

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Kenosha, WI | Onyx

Can anyone help this girl? She is not safe where she is...this is the same shelter that euth'd a childs therapy GSD a couple of weeks ago. Onyx sounds wonderful. Can anyone help?

Thanks!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Kenosha, WI | Onyx

Onyx is a lovable girl who loves to play. She is housebroken, has great manners, and is good with children and other dogs. Her only vice is that she is frightened by thunderstorms and will need special attention when one hits. Come in and meet her and you're sure to fall in love with this beautiful dog. If you are interested in adopting a pet from us, please go to our website Safe Harbor Humane Society - Welcome and fill out the adoption application. You are welcome to visit our animals here at the shelter during our open hours: Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Friday 1-7 and Saturday 12-5. We always have more animals here than are listed on our site so please come on in and take a look!

Safe Harbor Humane Society, Kenosha, WI
262-694-4047


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ummm, doesn't sound like such a safe harbor does it. what an ironic name.

oh my goodness, i just took at look at that link, she is simply beautiful.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous! :help:
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think this is the same girl tha LaRen posted within the last couple of weeks.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...osha-wi-onyx-black-female-pet-id-38972-a.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Safe Harbor Humane society does not euthanize unless the dog is aggressive or in way too much pain. I know this shelter and go there often.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

​*Onyx*
*Safe Harbor Humane Society*
Kenosha, WI
262-694-4047


----------

